
Everything wrong with Silicon Valley culture in one gross presentation - dctoedt
http://www.vox.com/2016/4/19/11451092/alex-st-john-tech-recruiting-millennials-women
======
minimaxir
SYAC: It is the Alex St. John presentation...which is years old and he didn't
even live in Silicon Valley

------
dudul
There seems to be a contradiction in this article. It is "everything wrong in
Silicon Valley", but at the same time, it acknowledges that "tech culture is
trying diligently to correct its overwhelmingly white male demographic and
calling for diversity as a necessary infusion of fresh perspective".

